# My 55g @ 5 in the morning...



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice tank, a bit bare imo, but nice!
Do you keep your lights on all the time???

*_Moved to Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

is that play sand?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

plenty of room to swim in








nice though


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I like it
















Did you get it at CCH?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

is that all your gonna have in there?


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Nice size tank. Planning on anything else to be added? What the heck were you doing up at 5am taking pics of your Ps?


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Is there any reason why he's being asked "why there's not much on the bottom of his tank" and thoroughbred has nothing on the bottom and all he got was praise(spare a few rocks)?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i like the sand.

Joe


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

yea guys quit making the guy feel like he is doing a wrong deed by putting up pictures on p fury... imo the tank is spacious...sure it could use a few extras but the tank is cool


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I haven't read anything negative so far..
I think it looks good.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice tank and lots of room for them rb's heh


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

nice tank man...









JIM


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> yea guys quit making the guy feel like he is doing a wrong deed by putting up pictures on p fury... imo the tank is spacious...sure it could use a few extras but the tank is cool


I didn't see any negative comments: just questions why it's so empty, and if it's gonna stay that way. Nothing more, so relax...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> yea guys quit making the guy feel like he is doing a wrong deed by putting up pictures on p fury... imo the tank is spacious...sure it could use a few extras but the tank is cool


 all have is gravel in mine 
no deco at all


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Nice clean tank.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks for the








s everyone









There's 3 4" Ps in there plus a 6" pleco in there for now. I dont think I"ll add anymore in the future neither. Sand is "pool filtering sand", they'r much better than sandblasting sand I tried awhile ago - less fine but it settle much quicker.

Firsttime I get the "there's plenty of room to swim" comment....lol.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Closer look...kinda blurry though....


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

thats really nice man i love it! i think ima do black background on mine i think that looks real good!


----------



## tosafan2004 (Aug 30, 2003)

Your tank & piranhas look good. You certainly have plenty of options all of which, at(((your satisfaction))) :smile:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice tank..love the sand


----------



## gullzway (Oct 24, 2003)

Nice Warning Label!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice...







!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

love the warning label!! where did you get it from?! i gotta get me one of those! love the tank man, totally sweet. nice and clean!


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

nice looking tank, that sand is hat kind you are using?


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

nice tank. personally i like the roomier look.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I like your tank, your p's have the biggest home!


----------

